
Alcohol-induced brain damage continues after alcohol is stopped - neuronerdo
https://neurosciencenews.com/alcohol-brain-damage-10985/
======
dannykwells
Experiments like this are almost guaranteed to produce a result. Let's take:

\- The worst off population (individuals hospitalized for brain damage)

\- Image them shortly after they "stop drinking" (within six weeks)

\- Using a very sensitive technique (MRI)

So ok. It would be nice to understand the _truly_ long term effects, since
that is what everyone will care about.

------
blueboo
The pop-science belief is that brain damage is irreversible, so is anyone
particularly surprised at this result

